# CF/Fiberglass construction



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

I've been fantasizing for a while about getting into constructing my own carbon fiber or fiberglass parts. Problem is, I have no idea where/how to get started down this path.

I've been lurking on a few of the other GTO forums and have noticed that any attempt/rumor of CF parts beyond hoods or ricey underhood & dash parts inevitably falls by the wayside. Lots of people talk about doing trunk lids, but *nobody actually does it*.

This is where I want to be different. I want to gain some experience in putting the material together, and eventually make parts like the trunk lid and a roof panel (and maybe doors...) once I'm good at it. I don't plan on being a mass-production sponsor, I'm just looking to be competent in fabricating my own parts.

Does anyone have any tips on where I could get started, find videos or tutorials, or even materials? Thanks.:cheers


----------



## Iambaadgoat (Jan 26, 2011)

youtube, theres hundreds of vids on molding and creating custom parts, even if it dosent have to do with cars the concepts are basically the same. Materials are available usually at your local autoparts store. Although they dont supply materials in bulk it will get you started. 

I found a few books at Barnes and Knoble, I'm sure they are available at amazon or somthing of that nature.

Hope it helps and good luck!!


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

i am working on a gauge cluster for my dash pad on my 66'.....first you have to make a form of what you want to make you can do this with wood/styrafoam/old part shape it into what you want the part to look like. If you are making a "one of" part you simply lay your glass with resin in layers. i used polyester fleece material (sweatshirt) from Joann fabrics so it would stretch and contour, and fiberglass resin.


----------



## Wagonbacker9 (Apr 3, 2011)

a buddy of mine is selling a CF fabrication kit... I'd be interested in going in on it with you if you're looking at it seriously.


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

This would definitely be an interesting a fun hobby to look into. Always loved the look of carbon fiber. Never thought about making my own parts with it.


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

I was searching online and found a company called carbonmods.com. They are based in the UK but do ship and sell to US. Prices are pretty darn cheap. And they have all kinds of kits for starters. They even have a molding kit to create a mold from a part you have to make the same exact part in carbon fiber. Also on the website they have great videos that explain how to use each kit. Its worth taking a look at. Looks pretty cool


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

I'd start small. It may be a little harder than you think to make a large part especially in CF. You'd have to at the least use a two part mold (positive and negative) and a lot of pressure or vacuum to get a totally smooth surface as with CF you can't go and rework the surface if it's flawed.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Good luck. I know the aerospace industry use "pressure cookers" to make CF parts. But they have higher tolarances than automotive folks need. I've wanted a CF roof-panel for years. From what I was told you can only use a mold a limited number of times before having to throw it away and making a new one. Some vendors don't do this often because of cost and thats one of the reasons why CF parts are a hit and miss for quality.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

A buddy of mine has plans to make his own JHP pod. I have a feeling he will start it in the near future. I'l lbe sure to post pics of information from what we learn along the way.

Hood is a big leap, I would look into something much smaller to start.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Yeah, a small part and be built up and sanded. That's something you can't do with a CF panel


----------

